# Snake bites man twice while shopping



## News Bot (Aug 19, 2010)

A FLORIDA man was bitten twice by a rattlesnake as he shopped in a home improvement store.

*Published On:* 19-Aug-10 08:46 AM
*Source:* By Melissa DiPane of myFOXorlando.com via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## D3pro (Aug 19, 2010)

Clean up in isle 3!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 19, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## cockney red (Aug 19, 2010)

A snake, out shopping!!!!


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 19, 2010)

Didn't something similar happen not that long ago?


----------



## Colin (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw a couple of RBBS looking at power tools at Bunnings once


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 20, 2010)

You can have some bad luck....and you can have some real ******* luck...  hahahaha


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 20, 2010)

lol


----------



## D3pro (Aug 20, 2010)

lol the second bite was insult to injury...
honestly tho, how would you react if you were manhandled while visiting bunnings?


----------



## Nodrog (Aug 20, 2010)

just goes to show the snake had bad shopping advice he should have gone to wall mart


----------

